# Introducing Brodie



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

This is my new baby girl Brodie. Shes absolutely beautiful, but the most timid thing ever. I got her as a mate for my pidge Winnie, because he is lonely. I've had her for about half a week now, and have SCAT'd her and are making her drink ACV in her water and finally got around to giving her a bath today. She was an outdoor pigeon in some kind of loft and smelled gross, but is clean and smells like a normal pigeon now.  I don't know much about her past, or how old she is even, or how many other pigeons she lived with, or pretty much anything. There is this old man who lives on the other side of town who used to fly pigeons in WWII and still has a bunch of homers. I found his number through 911 pigeon rescue and he was such a nice guy and called up a friend and got her for us. The only thing he really knew about her was the she is a "tippler" which I dont know much about but I thought you guys could fill me in more. Shes just a little smaller than Winnie, who is a "common" so they will make a good pair. I've been able to hold her while i was drying her after her bath for like a half hour, and i think she is getting used to me. I talk to her every day for like an hour, and she actually stood on my hand today without flying away. I know it will take time, but I think shes doing great in such a short time. I'm still keeping her away from Winnie like you guys said for a few more weeks just in case, and will be sure to gradually introduce them so they dont fight. I'm just so excited he finally wont be lonely, and she is just so pretty, I had to share a picture.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

eek sorry the pictures so big, anyone know how to shrink it? i could do it with html but these things are different arent they?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Your little Brodie is a beautiful pigeon I'm glad you finally got him a mate because I know you were having a hard time with that.

I'm glad that you have her quarantined as well, this is very smart I'm sure she'll make Winnie very happy once they are introduced and become familiar with each other

Congratulations

You can resize your picture with paint in windows. Select the stretch/skew function and reduce it that way to post.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

haha, thanks pigeonpal, i am having a total brainfart and didn't even consider going back into photoshop or something and editing the original picture, i was too concerned with using a code to edit the pixel size of the image...i could have made things easy for myself and just gone back and edited the original picture like you said. lol. thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a beautiful pigeon! I hope Winnie and Brodie will be very happy together!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, Jacobshygirl...

Great update, Brodie is very pretty and sounds like she'll be feeling right at home there soon. I'm also glad that your isolating for a few weeks more and I'd think of it as 'bonding time' for you and Brodie. 'Cause she may not care about bonding anywhere but with Winnie once you introduce them to one another. So enjoy it while you can, lol.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brodie is a very beautiful pigeon, and I'm sure Winnie will be thrilled to have such a lovely lady as his companion.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on getting a new pigeon. Brodie is gorgeous, and I'm sure Winnie is thrilled.

Thanks for quaranteening the bird, it will save major potential problems for all.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such a sweet and pretty bird. I am sure Winnie will fall in love with her.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Jacobshygirl,

Brodie is a gorgeous companion for Winnie! Be sure to post some pics of them together in a few weeks time.

Lindi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Brodie, Welcome to the pigeon family here. I think you have a cool name there!


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

awww, Brodie and I thank all of you for the lovely compliments.  Victor, i got her name from the movie Mallrats. lol. I love Jason Lee, and that character in the movie especially. I figured since Winnie has a name of the opposite gender, his mate should too so they match.


----------

